# ICD-10 proficent CPC-A Looking for Billing/Coding Position



## ealasaid76 (Jan 21, 2016)

MEEGAN SWEENEY, CPC-A





PROFILE

Certified Professional Coder, Health Claims Specialist with experience in various areas of bad debt collections and follow-up responsibilities including maintaining accurate patient files and charts.  Completed an extensive Health Claims Specialist training program consisting of in-class theory, “hands-on” computer lab, and a health claims clinical externship.

CREDENTIALS

American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC)
 	Member Number: 01136095                Certified as of 9/17/2010	
ICD 10 Proficient

EMPLOYMENT

Century Financial Services,  Inc.							    Apr 2010-Present
Administrative/Client Relations Representative
•	Upload electronic turnover to CLS (Collection Legal Software) or Collection Master  by using MS Excel
•	Create reports using MS Excel and Access for various management and supervisors
•	Train new employees in various tasks
•	Assist various clients with their inquiries about their accounts by telephone
•	Provide clerical assistance by researching the client accounts, maintaining client accounts and information as well as data entry
                                Apr 2003-2010
•	Provided coverage for the part time receptionist, answering the switchboard
•	Posted payments of checks, money orders, attorney checks, insurance checks
•	Compiled and mailed itemized bills to patients
•	Contributed to the month end process of compiling data including all statements and monies invoiced
•	Assisted with the collection process
•	Assisted with insurance billing using SDK and other programs to produce electronic and paper claims

Connecticut Orthopedic Specialist 							 Sept 2013-Feb 2014 
(Also a paid intern from 9/2013-12/2013)
•	Worked with SRS HER Freedom Version 8.3.934.0; its demographic and Rx Module, updating for Meaningful Use
•	MRI check in-Answered phones, scheduled MRIs, as well as Orbits X-rays and follow up appointments if needed, collected and processed copayments, authorized MRIs using GPMA, SRA, Filemaker Pro v.11.0v3

Century Management Services, Inc. 						  Feb 2010-Apr 2010 
Claims Analyst/Collector/Biller (Externship and Employee)
•	Appealed Worker’s Compensation claims for Bridgeport Hospital, with various carriers, based on contracted discounts with the hospital
•	Maintained payment contracts for Lawrence and Memorial Hospital and Shoreline Surgery Center, per their contract with Century Management Services
EDUCATION
American Academy of Professional Coders
•	AAPC ICD-10 General Code Set Bootcamp-16CEU’s 2015
•	AAPC ICD-10 Anatomy and Physiology Modules-14CEU’s 2012

Page 1 of 2



MEEGAN SWEENEY, CPC-A





Branford Hall Career Institute, Branford, CT					              2008-2010
Health Claims Specialist Diploma
Related Coursework:
Medical Terminology/Anatomy			Medisoft Version 14
ICD-9, CPT, and HCPCS			Medical Law and Ethics
MS Word and Excel				Adult/Pediatric CPR/AED and First Aid
Hospital Billing					Coding from the Operation Report
Health Claims Examination

Gateway Community College, North Haven/New Haven, CT			           Fall, 2004
MS Word, Excel, Access, and PowerPoint Certificate

George Mason University, Fairfax, VA						           1994-1999
B.A., Communication/Minor Dance

ACHIEVEMENTS
Employee of the Month,-November, 2010-Century Financial Services, Inc
Employee of the Month,-November, 2014-Century Financial Services, Inc.
























	Page 2 of 2


----------



## rbandaru (Feb 25, 2016)

*Request for latest Resume - AMShealth LLC*

Hi ,

How are you doing. Some of our prospects need remote coders available  for doing their coding.

Please send your latest resume that we can forward to them to see if  they would be interested in your profile.

Looking to hear from you. Thank you for your time.


Regards
Joseph Sinclair
Coding Solutions Specialist
email :jsinclair@amshealth.com
www.amshealth.com


----------

